# الزواج المسيحى



## engy_love_jesus (21 مارس 2009)

_*ماهو الأساس الذي نبني عليه في زواجنا المسيحي
هل هو أعجاب.........

أم عاطفة جياشة................

أم حب...............

أم حب معقول (حب يحكمه العقل) تعال لنفكر معاً بنعمة وأرشاد الروح القدس علي اي أساس نبي حياتنا في الزواج.

والأساس الذي نقيم عليه البناء هو ما يحميه من عواصف العالم.

اولا: العاطفة
التعريف العلمى للعاطفة: هى اتجاه وجدانى، نحو موضوع معين، مكتسب بالخبرات والتعليم.




وهنا نتجه بالسؤال إلى أنفسنا إلى من تتجه مشاعرنا؟ وحين تراجع ذاتك تسألها، من هو الإنسان الذى تفرح لرؤيته، تحزن لمرضه تقلق لغيابه، تسر لصحبته، تضيق لآلامه، تبتهج لنجاحه، مستعد أن تقدم بعض التنازلات من أجل أن تحتفظ بعلاقتك به؟ إن تجمع هذه الانفعالات والمشاعر حول محور واحد هو الذى يطلق عليه عاطفة الحب.



من أبرز مظاهر الإعجاب: تعلق القلب بالمعشوق، فلا يفكّر إلا في محبوبه، ولا يتكلم إلا فيه، ولا يقوم إلا بخدمته، ولا يحب إلا ما يحب، ويكثر مجالسته والحديث معه الأوقات الطويلة من غير فائدة ولا مصلحة. وتبادل الرسائل ووضع الرسومات والكتابات في الدفاتر وفي كل مكان .. ويقوم بالدفاع عنه بالكلام وغيره، ويغار عليه، ويشاكله في اللباس، وهيئة المشي والكلام وكل شـيء، فلو خُيّر بين رضاه ورضا الله لاختار رضا معشوقه على رضا ربه.

 الإفراط في المحبة. وتتركز فتنته – غالباً - على الشكل والصورة، أو انجذاب مجهول السبب، لكنه غير متقيد بالحب لله، سواء كان المعشوق من الرجال أو النساء، ويدعي بعضهم أنها صداقة، وهي ليست كذلك؛ لأنها صداقة فاسدة؛ لفساد أساس الحب فيها بعدم انضباطها

 سؤال ماهو الحب؟

 الحب هو الله لأنه حنيما أراد الله ان يصف نفسه لم يختار سوي هذه الكلمة التي تصف الله بالكلية والتي منها تستطيع ان تعبر عن كل صفات الله وأعماله مع الإنسان. 

 ومن لا يحب لم يعرف الله، لأن الله محبة (1يو8:4)

وهل تعرف ماذا يعني الحب؟ يعني بأن نعطي أنفسنا.! 



بماذا يُوعد الرجل والمرأة بعضهم عندما يتبادلون العهد بالزواج ؟ هو بأن يعطي بعضهما للآخر0 هذا هو معنى الحب. إنه ليس فقط بشبك الأيادي في ليالي القمر الجميلة أو بالأحاسيس الجميلة والموسيقى العزبة كل هذا أنيق ولكن لا يعني بأنه الحب. الحب يعني بأنني سوف أفعل ما هو جيد لك إذا كان سار أم لا. سوف أعتني بك في الأوقات الصعبة ، في أوقات الألم والعزاب حتى وإذا كان يؤلمني سوف أختار ما هو جيد ومفيد لك ، كل واحد منا يَحتاج أن يُحِبْ وأن يُحَبْ. إن لم نُحب ونتلقى الحب فإننا قد نخيب إنسانيتنا وهذا ما هو مشوش عند بعض الناس عندما يقولون أنا بحاجة للحب، أنا بحاجة للحب، بالطبع أنت بحاجة وماذا تريد أن تفعل ؟ كل ما تريده هو بأن تعطي نفسك لخدمة الآخرين وخدمة الله. وهنا نصل إلى الفرق بين المتزوج والكاهن أو الراهبات الذين لا يتزوجون ، هل هذا يعني بأنَهم لا يحبوا؟ بالطبع لا إنَهم مدعوون بأن يحبوا كما دعي المتزوج. ولكن يعبروا عن هذا الحب بطريقة أخرى! ما هو الحب؟ هو بأن نعطي نفسنا. لا كما يعطي الزوج والزوجة ولكن للكنيسة . إلى الناس الذين يَخدموهم إلى أبناء الرعية إلى الله بأنه لا يحب ؟ بالطبع لا. ماذا يجب أن يفعل ؟ يجب أن يعطي نفسه، لمن ؟ للمجتمع. يقدر أن يفعل أشياء جيدة للمجتمع ، ولنفهم بأن نبذل أنفسنا لشريك في الزواج أو لخدمة المجتمع أو الكنيسة لله، ولنبذل أنفسنا يَجب أن نعطش بأن نتملك أنفسنا.



الله يريد أن يعطينا الحرية، الحرية تعنى أن نفعل ما هو صالح وخير، ولا نعطي مبررات لكل ما نرغب . يا اخوتي إذا تَملكنا أنفُسنا وسيطرنا عليه بدل من أن تسيطر أحاسيسنا علينا ، عندها نصبح أحرار ونقدر أن نقرر لمن نريد أن نُظهر حبنا ولمن نريد أن نُعطي حُبنا. 

 الحب الباذل هو أن أعطي نفسي بالكلية للآخر دون انتظار المقابل عن هذا الحب، الحب الحقيقي هو ما تحدث الرسول بولس عنه في رسالة كورنثوس:" المحبة تتأنى وترفق.المحبة لا تحسد.المحبة لا تتفاخر ولا تنتفخ ولا تقبح ولا تطلب ما لنفسها ولا تحتد ولا تظن السوء ولا تفرح بالإثم بل تفرح بالحق وتحتمل كل شيء وتصدق كل شيء وترجو كل شيء وتصبر على كل شيء.المحبة لا تسقط أبدا". 



فالحب  هنا مصدره الوحيد المسيح يوحد الخطبين في الأفكار ويؤجج المشاعر بعواطف طاهرة نقية علي مستوي الروح في فترة الخطوبة ثم بسر ألهي خفي في سر الزواج يتحد  الخطبيان علي مستوي الروح والجسد ليصيراً جسداً واحد ورح واحدة. 

 كل زواج مبني فقط على العشق او فقط على المال مهدد آجلا ام عاجلا. نحتاج اذًا ليس الى زواج حب ولكن الى زواج حب معقول اي يتحكم فيه العقل.

      واريد بذلك العقل المسيحي، ماذا يعني هذا؟ هذا يعني ان تفتش عند اختيار رفيقة حياتك الى فضائل فيها: الى الاستقامة والطهارة والصدق والعفة، وهي تسعى الى هذه الفضائل فيه ايضًا الى قدرة عنده على العمل، الى جدية في العمل والى مؤهلات للعمل. فاذا ذبل العشق او شاخ تبقى الفضائل لأنها ليست متعلقة بالأعصاب ولا بالنضارة. وتبقى في مرض القرين او فقره. وهي تقاوم وحدها ذبول الجسد.

فعندما نسلم خاتما الى كل من العروسين نعني ان زواجهما قائم على الميثاق حتى اذا جربهما المجرب يذكران انهما مرتبطان بالعهد الذي قطعاه على نفسيهما يوم الإكليل، ولكن السؤال هو ما قوة الميثاق، كيف يثبت، جوابنا انه يثبت ليس بتذكره او احيائه بمجرد الإرادة. ارادة الأمانة لا تكفي لأن الأمانة تحتاج الى زخم يأتيها من المحبة التي وضعها المسيح. انت لا تجد ابا واحدا من آبائنا قال ان المحبة تنشأ من العشق. انها تجيء من فهمنا لكلمة بولس في رسالة الإكليل: "ايها الرجال احبوا نساءكم كما احب المسيح الكنيسة وأسلم نفسه لأجلها" (أفسس 5: 29). المعنى انه على صورة موت المسيح لكنيسته العروس يبذل كل واحد من الزوجين نفسه للآخر حتى الموت. والمحبة تتغذى بالصلاة وقراءة الكلمة وخدمة الواحد للآخر وهي التي تبذل الميثاق وتجعله غالبا للضجر وللإغراء بحيث انك تبذل نفسك لشريكك اذا مرض او بلغ الكهولة او الشيخوخة. انت لا تعطي للآخر نفسك لشرط متوافر فيه. فالإخلاص غير مشروط بأي وضع في الصحة او الجمال او الجاه او المال. فكما ان المسيح مات للمؤمنين به وهم خطأة انت تبذل نفسك للقرين وهو على ضعفاته وخطاياه. وقد تكثر خطاياه مع العمر. ولكنك تغض النظر عنها وتنظر فقط الى الوعد الذي قطعته على نفسك لإيمانك بأن المسيح قادر ان يطهر قرينك وان يعود به الى التوبة.

      وقد تكون في هذا ماشيا في الصحراء وتلمس انك تنال القليل من الآخر. ولكنك مع ذلك تعطي حسب وصية يسوع: "مجانا أخذتم مجانا أعطوا". انت اقتبلت عروسك مجانا من الله وقد تلاحظ يوما بخلاف ما توقعت انها قليلة المواهب او انها خسرت بعضا من مواهبها. بهذا المعنى قد تسير فقيرا في حياتك العائلية، فقيرا من كل موهبة في الآخر ولكنك وعدت بأن تبذل المحبة بمعناها الإنجيلي. هذا وحده سر إخلاصك.



سرّ الزواج


عندما نقول سرّ لا نقصد بالشيء الذي نريده ان يبقى خفياً وغير معلن لكننا نقصد شيء معناه يتخطانا. شيء اكبر من قدرتنا على استيعابه. مثل نور الشمعة الذي نراه ونحصر باعيننا كمية الضوء لكننا نغمض عينينا عند رؤية ضوء كبير جداً، لأنه اصبح هناك ضوء اكثر من قدرتنا على الأستيعاب ونحن ندخل لنغرف لا لنسيطر على السرّ.. 

سرّ الزواج      :      نعود إلى الوراء، إلى قصة الخلق. المعموديّة والتثبيت اسرار اسسهم الرب يسوع، لكن سرّ الزواج سرّ اسسه الله الآب لأنه من وقت الخلق وُضِع مشروع وهيكلية الزواج، ومع يسوع رفعه الى مستوى سرّ وكمّله. 

ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس      : 

سفر التكوين فصل 1، عمل الربّ اولاً إطار زينه بمخلوقاته، وعلى قمة الهرم وضع الإنسان. كان الربّ كل يوم ينظر ويرى ان هذا حسن ولما صنع الإنسان رأى انه حسنٌ جداً، لأنه وضع وسكب صورته بالإنسان. ذكراً وانثى صنعهم ليلتقوا ويكتمل الإنسان وتَكمُل صورة الله. 

الربّ خلق الإنسان ليس عن حاجة، خلقه عن حبّ لأن  جوهره محبة. خلقنا بفعل حب ولأنه كذلك فعلى صورة من هو الحب يدعونا إلى الحب. 

بارك الله هذا الإنسان، ذكراً وانثى وقال لهما انجبا واكثرا واملآ الأرض.  البركة تسبق فعل المشاركة بالخلق. باركهما وقال لهما انميا واكثرا، وهذا يعني بركة من فوق توجه علاقة الإنسان وتضعها بالإطار الصحيح. مشروع رائع.. 

إلى ان اتى المخرب، اتت الحيّة واغرت حواء، اتى المشكك والكذاب وابو الكذب، عمله هو زرع الشك والغيرة والشهوة. من عواقب الخطية، الشك الذي يأتي من المشكك. الخطيّة افسدت المشروع لكنها لم تعطّله، فمشروع الله لا يتعطل. فرغم الخطية ظل الزواج احلى صورة يعبر عن علاقة الله بالشعب. الأنبياء يتكلمون عن علاقة الله مع شعبه فيقولون هذا هو الأمين وهي (اي الشعب) التي تخون مع البعلين (اي الألهة) . فمثلاً هوشع كتب معاناته الشخصية مع زوجته الخائنة وربطها بمعاناة شعبه، شعبه كان يخون العهد وزوجته ايضاً، وكتب عن مكان اللقاء الأول وسرّ اللقاء الأول. المكان الذي يتم فيه اللقاء الأول يكون له سحره. مثلاً بعلاقتنا مع الله كل مرّة تتهدد العلاقة نعود الى مكان الحب الأول نعود الى صحرائنا الداخلية.

لماذا نبحث عن الحب في الخارج.. لماذا نبحث في الخارج والله في الداخل. كانت صورة الزواج، علاقة الله بشعبه، هي التحضير لمجيء الربّ يسوع ولتبنّي سر الزواج من قبل الربّ يسوع، عندما يقول ان الزوجين يكونا علامة منظورة لحب الله الغير منظور، تجسيد لحبي للكنيسة وامانتي وحب وامانة الكنيسة لي. الأمانة عمل صعب اذا رفض الزوجين ان يكون المسيح هو ثالثهما. لكنه ينجح اذا كان المسيح هو الثالث وهو القاسم المشترك



افسس 5، 22-32 

"ايتها النساء اخضعن لأزواجكن... ايها الرجال احبوا نساءكم مثلما احب المسيح الكنيسة وضحى بنفسه من اجلها.." 

هذه يعني اذا احبها فهو سيُصلب من اجلها، ولا يجب ان ننسى الآية المفتاح لقراءة هذا النص (الآية 21) "ليخضع بعضكم لبعض بمخافة المسيح". هذا يعني الوصية موجهة الى الأثنين، الرجال والنساء، والخضوع متبادل. ومثل المسيح والكنيسة، احبها وبذل نفسه من اجلها. الحب الحقيقي وعلامة الحب المسيحي هو الصليب، لا نؤخذ بالعواطف، الحب الحقيقي هو الذي يُعمَّد ويتكرس بصليب الرب يسوع. هذا معنى الصليب. يسوع اراد ان يعبّر عن اقصى درجات الحبّ اختار علامة الصليب. ليس لأنه صُلِبَ عليه بل لأنه هو الصليب، هو علامة حب وليس علامة قصاص.. ترك لنا هذه العلامة لنعرفه.. هو احب هكذا، فتح يديه على الصليب، هذه هي نوعيّة الحب المسيحي، الحب الزوجي. 

هناك شاعر فرنسي اسمه      Jacques Prevert   كتب عن الحبّ: 

      Tu dis que tu aimes les fleurs et tu les coupes 

      Tu dis que tu aimes les poissons et tu les manges 

      Tu dis que tu aimes les oiseaux et tu les mets en cage 

      Quand tu me dis je t 'aime, moi j' ai peur. 



والترجمة تقول: 

"تقول انك تحب الزهور وتقطفها 

تقول انك تحب الأسماك وتأكلها 

تقول انك تحب العصافير وتحبسها في قفص، 

عندما تقول لي أحبك انا أخاف". 

ماذا يُخبيء لي حبّك، اتقطفني ام تحبسني بقفص ام تأكلني، ام ماذا؟. ليس هذا هو الزواج المسيحي. 

نحن نستعمل احياناً تعابير القفص الزوجي، خطأ، القفص ليس مفهوم الزواج. علامة الحب هو الصليب، لا نخاف لأننا نضع نوعية حب معينة وهي



ثلاث صفات للحب المسيحي      : 

1.                        حب استثنائي :Exclusif  يعني لما انا اختار شريكي او شريكتي، اختارها دون سواها واختارها إلى الأبد، ومدى العمر ولا اختار كل سنة احد دون سواها، أختاره او أختارها دون سواها والى الأبد. 

2.                        الحب الفدائي  :Sacrificiel هنا اسحب الرباط الجوهري بين سرّ الزواج وسرّ الافخارستيا، لمّا انا أتناول كل يوم احمل القربان معي، شريكي قرباني، احمل شريكي معي الى المذبح، ثم بعدها احمل الثمرة، الأولاد الى المذبح، واقول يا رب انا اقدم ذاتي ليعيشوا. وإذا شريكي فعل مثلي ترتقي نوعية الحب في الكنيسة، هكذا يقول بولس، الشريك المسيحي يقدس الشريك الغير مسيحي هكذا يقدسوا بعضهم . و نحن نعرف ان الرب اذا لم يلبي بداعي الحب يلبي بداعي اللجاجة. لكن لم يعد هناك ايمان ولا رغبة لانتظار حتى يغيّر الربّ، الرب يعمل في البشر لكن الحرية معطاة للإنسان.... 

3.                        الحب المجاني  



المحبة الزوجية:

أوضح أحد الحكماء المحبة في الزواج بقوله: "هناك ثلاثة أنواع من الحب: (1) الحب الكاذب, الذي يطلب ما لنفسه, كما يحب الإنسان الذهب والكبرياء والنساء خارج الحدود التي رسمها الله (2) وهناك الحب الطبيعي, كحب الوالد لابنه والأخ لأخته (3) وفوق الكل الحب الزوجي الذي يتغلب على كل شيء ولا يطلب إلا الشريك الآخر فيقول: أنا لا أطلب ما هو لك, لا ذهبك ولا فضتك, بل أطلبك أنت. وهذا النوع من الحب يطلب المحبوب كله. 

"لا تدعي حبك لزوجك يقلل من حبك للمسيح بأي شكل من الأشكال. إن أكثر ما يجتذبك هو مدى تشبهه بالمسيح, فصورة المسيح فيه هي ما يجب أن يجذبك إليه أولاً". وقد كتب احد الشباب إلى خطيبته يقول: "يا حمامتي لا أعطيك قلبي لأني قد سبق وأعطيته للسماء من زمن طويل, ما لم يكن قلبي خدعني, وأنا واثق انه ليس ملك أحد في هذا العالم. ولكن الحب الذي تسمح السماء لي بأن أقدمه لإنسان أقدمه لك وحدك".



الخلاصة   : 

بالزواج المسيحي الغاية هي ان نصل الى الربّ، صار الزواج مع يسوع طريق قداسة. 

اليوم الزواج بمفهوم الكنيسة هو طريق قداسة. فيصبح الآخر طريقك الى الله. وعليك تأدية الحساب اذا وصلت بدون الشريك، اين الأمانة التي تسلمتها بسرّ الزواج. 

يبقى ان نقول انه اذا كان الزواج طريق توصل الى الرب، فهذا ليس ممكناً اذا اغلق الأثنان على انفسهم واكتفيا ببعضهما البعض لأنهم اذا اغلقوا يموتوا. هذا مثل قصة القفص الذهبي قصة ان الآخر يكمل النصف الأول، شرط اي نصف، اذا كان المقصود نصف كأس ونصف كأس ونقول للرب املأ كأسنا فمن حبك نشرب ونسقي كل واحد يسألنا شهادة عن حبنا لأن العالم منتظر شهادة عن الحب ويظل حبنا يتجدد 

فنظل سكرانين بالحب إلى ان يفرقنا الموت.​*_


----------



## kalimooo (21 مارس 2009)

engy_love_jesus

بكم كلمة

موضوع يستحق التقييم لا بل التثبيت ايضا"


----------



## engy_love_jesus (21 مارس 2009)

_*

كليمو قال:



engy_love_jesus

بكم كلمة

موضوع يستحق التقييم لا بل التثبيت ايضا"

أنقر للتوسيع...


مرسية يكليمو بجد شهادة اعتز بيها ربنا يباركك يجميل​*_


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 مارس 2009)

موضوع فى منتهى الجمال يا انجى 

تسلم ايدك 

ميرررررسى على الموضوع 
 
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك 
​


----------



## zama (21 مارس 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع الحلو اوى


----------



## engy_love_jesus (21 مارس 2009)

_*

kokoman قال:



موضوع فى منتهى الجمال يا انجى 

تسلم ايدك 

ميرررررسى على الموضوع 
 
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك 
​

أنقر للتوسيع...


مرسية ياكوكو لمرورك نورتينى يجميل ربنا يباركك​*_


----------



## engy_love_jesus (21 مارس 2009)

_*

mena magdy said قال:



			شكرا على الموضوع الحلو اوى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


مرسية يمينا مرورك الاحلى ربنا يباركك​*_


----------



## وليم تل (21 مارس 2009)

شكرا انجى
على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## +Nevena+ (21 مارس 2009)

موضوع في غايه الاهميه ومفيد جدا
تسلم ايديك يا انجي
يسوع يرعاكي​


----------



## Alexander.t (21 مارس 2009)

موضوع فعلا جميل جدا ومهم جدا 

وفعلا يستحق التقيم 

ربى المجد يسوع يبارك قلبك وحياتك يارب

اذكرينى فى صلواتك​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 مارس 2009)

*موضوع رائع ومفيد جدا

جبتيه منين ده يابت يا جيجي

تستاهلي احلي تقييم

شكرا ليكي ياقمر​*


----------



## كوبركوبر (22 مارس 2009)

يسلموا عنيكى وايديكى ودماغك يابنت الناس افادك الله ياجىجى وصلواتكم معانا    كوبركوبر


----------



## white rose (22 مارس 2009)

موضوعك رائع جدا 

بل و اكثر من رائع

يسلموا ايديك انجي

الرب يباركك


----------



## engy_love_jesus (22 مارس 2009)

*

وليم تل قال:



شكرا انجى
على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع
ودمتى بود​

أنقر للتوسيع...


مرسية يوليم لمرورك الى نور الموضوع 

ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 مارس 2009)

*موضوع متكامل ورائع يا انجى بجد​*


​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (25 مارس 2009)

*

نيفين رمزي قال:



موضوع في غايه الاهميه ومفيد جدا
تسلم ايديك يا انجي
يسوع يرعاكي​

أنقر للتوسيع...


مرسية ياقلبى على مرورك نورتينى​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (25 مارس 2009)

*

elbatal 2010 قال:



موضوع فعلا جميل جدا ومهم جدا 

وفعلا يستحق التقيم 

ربى المجد يسوع يبارك قلبك وحياتك يارب

اذكرينى فى صلواتك​

أنقر للتوسيع...


مرسية يا البطل على مرورك نورتينى ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (25 مارس 2009)

_*

mikel coco قال:



موضوع رائع ومفيد جدا

جبتيه منين ده يابت يا جيجي

تستاهلي احلي تقييم

شكرا ليكي ياقمر​

أنقر للتوسيع...


لطشته طبعا 

ههههههههههههههههههه 

مرسية يكوكو لمرورك يجميل ومرسية للتقيم​*_


----------



## engy_love_jesus (25 مارس 2009)

_*

كوبركوبر قال:



			يسلموا عنيكى وايديكى ودماغك يابنت الناس افادك الله ياجىجى وصلواتكم معانا    كوبركوبر
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


مرسية يكوبر كوبر لمرورك نورتينى ربنا يباركك​*_


----------



## engy_love_jesus (25 مارس 2009)

*

white rose قال:



			موضوعك رائع جدا 

بل و اكثر من رائع

يسلموا ايديك انجي

الرب يباركك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


مرسية يجميل لمرورك نورتينى​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (25 مارس 2009)

*


swety koky girl قال:



			[font="courier new"]موضوع متكامل ورائع يا انجى بجد​[/font]



​

أنقر للتوسيع...


مرسية يكوكى يجميلة لمرورك نورتينى يقلبى ربنا يباركك ​*


----------



## candy shop (2 أبريل 2009)

موضوع متكامل ورااااااائع 

ويستحق التقييم

شكرااااااااااااااااا يا قمر

ربنا يرعاكى​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (3 أبريل 2009)

*

candy shop قال:



موضوع متكامل ورااااااائع 

ويستحق التقييم

شكرااااااااااااااااا يا قمر

ربنا يرعاكى​

أنقر للتوسيع...


مرسية يمامتى لمرورك ومرسية على التقييم​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (3 أبريل 2009)

*موضوع جميل جدا يا جوجو
الرب يبارك حياتك يا جميلة​*


----------



## SALVATION (3 أبريل 2009)

_



الحب يعني بأنني سوف أفعل ما هو جيد لك إذا كان سار أم لا. سوف أعتني بك في الأوقات الصعبة ، في أوقات الألم والعزاب حتى وإذا كان يؤلمني سوف أختار ما هو جيد ومفيد لك 

أنقر للتوسيع...

__شكرا كتييير يا انجى لموضوعك الرائع_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## BishoRagheb (3 أبريل 2009)

شكرا ياانجي علي الموضوع الرائع
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعبك
يستحق التقيم​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (4 أبريل 2009)

_*


rgaa luswa قال:



موضوع جميل جدا يا جوجو
الرب يبارك حياتك يا جميلة​

أنقر للتوسيع...


مرسية يراجعة لمرورك نورتينى ياقمر ​*_


----------



## engy_love_jesus (4 أبريل 2009)

*

.تونى.تون. قال:




شكرا كتييير يا انجى لموضوعك الرائع
تسلم ايدك
يسوع يبارك حياتك​

أنقر للتوسيع...


مرسية ياتونى لمرورك يجميل 

نورتينى ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (4 أبريل 2009)

_*

bishoragheb قال:



شكرا ياانجي علي الموضوع الرائع
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعبك
يستحق التقيم​

أنقر للتوسيع...


مرسية يابيشو يجميل ومرسية على التقيم يقمر​*_


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 أبريل 2009)

> الله يريد أن يعطينا الحرية، الحرية تعنى أن نفعل ما هو صالح وخير، ولا نعطي مبررات لكل ما نرغب . يا اخوتي إذا تَملكنا أنفُسنا وسيطرنا عليه بدل من أن تسيطر أحاسيسنا علينا ، عندها نصبح أحرار ونقدر أن نقرر لمن نريد أن نُظهر حبنا ولمن نريد أن نُعطي حُبنا.



*ميرسى يا حبيبتى على موضوعك الهادف والجميل*


----------



## just member (4 أبريل 2009)

*راشع اختى العزيزة انجى *
*شكرا اكتير*
*موضوع جميل ويستاهل احلى نقييم*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------

